# Travel Talk > Travel News >  Kennedy Space Center Visitor Complex

## seoadampowell

The Kennedy Space Center Visitor Complex is situated nearby orlando's theme parks surrounded with a wildlife refuge, eight times the size of Manhattan.The Kennedy Space Center Visitor Complex is the visitor center at NASA's Kennedy Space Center in Florida. Each year, millions of visitors from across the world make the trek to this hub of technology and discovery, where many of mankind's greatest accomplishments take place. Your journey into mankind's greatest adventure starts at Kennedy Space Center Visitor Complex, where amazing exhibits and inspiring shows will take you into the past, present and future of the space program.
Your exploration starts with one of our world renowned tours, where you depart Kennedy Space Center Visitor Complex to see NASA's breathtaking facilities, including the massive launch pads, gigantic Vehicle Assembly Building, and the awe inspiring Apollo/Saturn V Center. There is too much to do at Kennedy Space Center Visitor Complex   from IMAX space films on gigantic five story screens to Astronaut Encounter where you can meet a veteran NASA Astronaut to touring . During your day at Kennedy Space Center, you'll see 10-story-high rockets from all eras of space exploration in the Rocket Garden and see an actual Gemini program capsule on display in the Early Space Exploration exhibit. Browse our interactive Kennedy Space Center active map and start your adventure today.

----------

